# Elderly cat vs cockapoo puppy



## Charlieee (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,
We brought our 9 week old cockapoo puppy Bella home a couple of days ago and we're having a bit of trouble introducing her to our 15 year old male cat. We first introduced them by holding Bella and the cat and letting them sniff each other slowly. The cat hissed and tried to scratch Bella (which we expected) and so far we've kept them in separate rooms whilst we've got used to Bella and settled her in. 
This morning the cat accidently got out, saw Bella and tried to attack her again, but Bella didnt seem fussed by it.

We obviously don't want this to continue for much longer and wondered if anyone has any advice on how to keep the peace between the two of them and re-introduce them.


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

You could keep Bella on a lead and let your cat come and sniff bella again,but if the cat tries to attack bella,make the point clear that bella is not to be attacked by not letting bella invade the cats territoryand walkoff with bella when the cat tries to attack.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just let them get on with it, he will teach her now that he is in to mood for her and she will learn to leave him be. our cats are about 12 or 13 or every one of our girls werre taught by the cats how far they can push them. 

its not fair on your cat who had had run of the house all this time to be restricted.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

We have a 19 year old cat who hates our 4 month old puppy (we've had the puppy for a month). I don't know if they will end up getting along at some point or not, I really hope they do, but for now they mostly ignore eachother... until Ontario walks by and Rufus notices and wants to play. She generally swats at him and runs upstairs. I feel bad for her but hopefully she's alright.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Cats always seem to be the boss. Like kendal says, the pup will learn to leave her alone and then they will probably just ignore each other.


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi! We have 2 cats! The oldest cat "Suki" is almost 14yrs old and she just won't tolerate either the other cat "Sasha" who is now 2yrs, or Lucy our puppy who is 8mths! Lucy and Sasha get on ok...they do like to have a good chase around the garden with each other...but I think they can get jealous of one another too. I just let them get on with it. I just try to make the older cat feel loved as much as poss, but I know she finds it difficult...she's a bit set in her ways now.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Let them be in the same room, just watch them. Make the pup follow you always at first, don't leave them together. Spray the cat with a water bottle if she goes for the pup, and -If the pup isn't physically hurt- let the cat tell the pup of if it gets to close.

It might take a while, but the cat should loosen up soon hopefully.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I have had real problems with this. Saffy cat is 16 and hissed and swiped at Izzy relentlessly. Izzy was much smaller than the cat so we were worried she could get hurt. I spent hours every day trying to socialise them - the cat even learnt to sit next ti Izzy for chicken treats, as soon as the treats finished the hissing began. As Izzy grew larger than the cat she started chasing her and would eat the cat poo in the garden. I have to admit that I have just given up! Izzy is 9 months now and our garden is divided into two so that they are apart outside. They keep apart indoors or war breaks out. I am so sad as I hoped they would get on.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

parapluie said:


> We have a 19 year old cat who hates our 4 month old puppy (we've had the puppy for a month). I don't know if they will end up getting along at some point or not, I really hope they do, but for now they mostly ignore eachother... until Ontario walks by and Rufus notices and wants to play. She generally swats at him and runs upstairs. I feel bad for her but hopefully she's alright.


Can't believe that anyone could dislike Ruffie ... surprised thats what you called him when your cats called Ontario lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Can't believe that anyone could dislike Ruffie ... surprised thats what you called him when your cats called Ontario lol x


ahaha we go to Lake Ontario every summer and we adopted her from a barn there so it just seemed fitting (in my young mind). And yes, poor poofus isn't loved by all. She puts him in his place!


----------

